# IBS-D is hurting my relationship and career goals



## aaabbbyyy97 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm 18 and a sophmore in college. I was always very ambitious and loved working hard. I worked at a camp as a counselor for two years and a waitress for one year. I took a break before I started college, and I met my boyfriend. My irritable bowel has always come on for months at a time then eases up. Last summer, I was on an up swing. I was out-going and care free and loved being out hiking and fishing, etc. That's what attracted my boyfriend to me. Now, over a year later, I'm on a terrible down swing. He's always upset because he thinks I just don't want to go hiking or fishing or spend time with him, really, I'm suffering from D and all the side effects that go with. He really doesn't get it no matter how I try to explain. Feeling so bad has gotten me really down lately. The thought of getting a job, taking on more classes, hanging out with friends, traveling, and spending time with family all seems impossible now. I don't know how to not let this become all I am. I'm a lively, out-doorsy, energetic, hard working, ambitious girl. But lately, I'm weak, sad, unavailable, and depressed.


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

I understand the feeling and experienced the same. All that I can say is to try the following diet (that I posted in another topic) , has been working for me almost perfectly and eradicated "the run to the bathroom" by 90%. Simple: I only eat "grilled" chicken, fish, or pork, "steam rice and vegetables" BUT, what is making the difference is to reduce my water consumption to just one bottle of water in the morning (when I get to work), and one at evening. After eating, I don't drink any water within one hour or two and when I do it, is just one bottle of water. I avoid drinking water before sleep and if feeling thirsty, I eat something solid and healthy like a pineapple.

For the last 6 months, I have been feeling like a normal person. Supplements? Not really but yes, I take iron (one capplet, 2 make me run to the bathroom) and sometimes Glutamine at night (always helped me). Protein shake (ready to drink) has always helped me at night. My bottle of Imodium that I bought 3 months ago, is full when before lasted me a month.

I hope this can works for you as it works for me


----------



## mydogsandme (Oct 15, 2007)

I have 'sticky' stools and I've read that you have to increase your water rather than reduce.


----------



## mydogsandme (Oct 15, 2007)

I have 'sticky' stools and I've read that you have to increase your water rather than reduce.


----------



## cocaui (Aug 19, 2009)

That is right, but my problem is that if I increase the water, I get sick and had to run fast to the next bathroom. I used to have the same stool problem, but on my case, I avoid it choosing solid food like grilled chicken/ pork (absorbs all my bowel water), rice, potatoes, a few (and I mean a few) veggies and fruit. I hope this can be of help


----------



## aaabbbyyy97 (Sep 10, 2015)

I'll have to try that. It seems that it's brought on mostly by stress for me. The issue is that I have anxiety, so I'm pretty much always stressed, so I'm pretty much always sick.


----------

